# PU Leather Case for Kindle 3 from Deal Extreme



## r1chard (Oct 25, 2010)

Anyone looking for cheap K3 case?
I just got one from CrazyOnDigital (see thread here->>http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,39774.0.html)
but later on I discovered DealExtreme also has a few









Protective PU Leather Case for Kindle 3 - Black
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.49301
















Protection PU Leather Case with Money & Cards Compartments for Kindle 3
Black - http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.49303
Pink - http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.49302

Note: DealExtreme (DX) is based in Hong Kong. 
Worldwide Shipping is free, with tracking number if >$20 I think (I'm not sure)
Items usually take 2 weeks to get in US/Canada once mailed from HK.
However it might take several days to process orders, say 2-5 days.
I used to buy flash carts from them when Nintendo DS was still in.. hehe.

Based on the photos, _I'm guessing_ the inside support (straps/garters) are better placed than in CrazyOnDigital cover.


----------



## SilverMaple (Oct 20, 2010)

I have one of these; paid a bit more for it to get it from a US seller, but it's the same thing.  A nice, basic cover, and the straps hold the Kindle securely.  Spend a few extra dollars to get the leather one instead of the leather-look one.  Mine is leather and purple and works well.

I want an Oberon, but this works fine until I can save up my shekels for an expensive one!


----------



## monkeyboy (Oct 26, 2010)

FYI. I have recently received one of these cases from dealextreme.com and for the price of $9.30 (including shipping from what looks like Shanghai) this nice case is a "no-brainer". It is light with a soft, leather(ette?) cover, it holds the Kindle securely, it protects the screen and the Kindle can be easily used without removing it from the case (the cover can be folded back and secured in place with the magnetic catch) - although I prefer to read it "naked".

Up until now I have been traveling with my Kindle in a padded envelope but this is much better and somewhat more elegant... . Delivery time was almost 3 weeks from the time of ordering. This is the one I purchased - http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.49301


----------

